# Cariba..i think so!



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello All, 
Came accross these little guys by accident actually, lfs was selling wild caught piranhas, and I picked out the ones that I thought were caribas, they were not advertised or priced as cariba!... and this was in Toronto, Canada, so I think I was very lucky.

let me know.
pics are not the greatest....


----------



## devil (May 19, 2005)

jes, jou where lucky


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you have PM


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

some Wild caught reds do show humural Spots like Caribe, but lets hope urs are actually caribe...GL


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

They do seem very territorial, the biggest Caribe chases around the even bigger Nat.

hope they are too..... anyother way of telling right know? clear eyes?



Dawgz said:


> some Wild caught reds do show humural Spots like Caribe, but lets hope urs are actually caribe...GL


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yea, clear eyes..

here's wat the eyes should look like


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

They appear to be caribe, wouldn't mind better pictures.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. P. cariba... you got lucky...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, regardless of some of the wild reds having humeral spots, these are Pygocentrus cariba. Great pick-up. It pays to know your fish sometimes. Caribas are definitely a good Pygo to own.








~Taylor~


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

same thing happend to me, i walked by the wild caught piranha tank and they looked different. I was not in the market for fish but hey, why not.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

son of a bitch

u got a pm


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rocker said:


> son of a bitch
> 
> u got a pm


Oh yeah, you are in TORONTO!! Go pick some of those up rocker!


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

here are more pics...

Keep in mind that 5 of 8 are Cariba.

thanks all for the input!!

View attachment 112168


View attachment 112170

View attachment 112172

View attachment 112169


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

lucky guy


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Webo said:


> here are more pics...
> 
> Keep in mind that 5 of 8 are Cariba.
> 
> thanks all for the input!!


Well now you have a great looking mixed shoal... congrats...







!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yup u got urslef some nice lil caribes as it looks


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Your not gonna help any of us out in toronto and let us know where you got them from ??? lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Your not gonna help any of us out in toronto and let us know where you got them from ??? lol


PM him


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello All,

I will post here instead of replying to PM in the future...

The Caribe were purchased at BIg Als in Missisauga...and were sold as Wild caught Piranha, not Caribe.

I noticed that many in the tank had the humral spot. So I pick up some, I should have gotten more, but didn't confirm that they were Caribe until it was too late, fisrt time P' owner but I new the difference, and knew that the caribe were hard to get here in T.O. Also registred to this site a week or so after I got them and was able to take pics....so please don't think I was keeping them a secret.

I don't think they realized they may had caribe in the mix?
There mus be a ton of people with caribe and they may not even know it cause they had a whole tank full, not jsut 10 or 30.

I was very surprised that no one knew here in this site.

*HOWEVER this was two-thee weeks ago, and they do NOT have any left!*

I frequently go to that LFS so if there is ever any more shipments I will let all know,
they do have two large Caribe for sale though.

Thanks!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I went there today and found 1 in the tank with the reds.... I GOT IT!! 6.88 for a caribe is awsome!!! Wonder if they will order from the same supplier again and get more....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

xtreme_s10 said:


> I went there today and found 1 in the tank with the reds.... I GOT IT!! 6.88 for a caribe is awsome!!! Wonder if they will order from the same supplier again and get more....


Thats awesome! Post some pictures of the guy when you get a chance. What a smokin' deal that is!!


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I post some pics tomorrow.. Thanks Webo for the heads up!!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Webo said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I will post here instead of replying to PM in the future...
> 
> ...


There was 30 to 40 of them that came in to Miss. B.A.. They came in from the supplier as wild caught red bellies and for that reason they were sold as such and priced accordingly. I heard one guy bought 20 of them and I quess you bought 8 of them. I heard where they came from but i'm sworn to silence!







I was chuckling a little for awhile on how crazy the mad scamble was for george's small caribes stateside and here these were available for so much less by mistake of course!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

some people have all the luck....................nice fish budy


----------



## Webo (Jun 26, 2006)

xtreme_s10 said:


> I went there today and found 1 in the tank with the reds.... I GOT IT!! 6.88 for a caribe is awsome!!! Wonder if they will order from the same supplier again and get more....


Hello all,

'xtreme_s10' - Glad you were able to find one, was it in the tank were they were selling the one eyed piranahs? Did the one you just get have two eyes??, didn't even think of looking in there, as when I went llast the tank that had the original wild caught was not used for P's, and they had a tank the other baby RBP tank (that is were I picked up my 3 slightly larger in size normal RBP compared to the caribe.

At the time I was short on money and was in the process of cycling my tank, so I didn't go too crazy and buy all wild caught piranhas that I wanted (could have had more and even sold some, and instead bought, 3 normal RBP, also to add to the cariba...but also at the time I was not sure if they were cariba or not. Just really gald that I mafde the extra trips to get the ones I did!!

I knew I had to act quick cause the wild caught P's were going down in numbers by the day at the store, so i ended up coming back for 3 more when there were maybe 5-8 left. I was really lucky!

I originaly had 6 Caribe (+3 RBP) but ne dided doe to what I belive was lack of oxygen in the tank durring the cycling process, this was when I had a mild nitrate spike, luckly I had a air stone srtip in there from when I set up the tank, but it had not been running cause I had a faulty(old) pump. So in the morning when I seen all the fish gasping for air at the top, (I still had to go to work!!) I came back at lunch time, added nitriate (amo-zorb) remover and started up the air stne bar with a new pump I had bought at lunch....and that made a big difference, within ten minutes the fish were no longer at the top gasping for air, did some water cahnges and so forth, and things have been alright.

so to make a long story short:
a) I got lucky finding the wild caribe babys
b) fortunate to have all (except one) survive from to do a partial cycling of the tank with baby caribe and RBP - partial cause originaly I started with plants and special substrate, 21 cardinals, 3corys and a placo, but within days had the first Cariba in there.
c) all 5 caribe and 3 RBP have survided to date and growing - part in fact I beleive becasue the rbp are larger than the caribe, and had 21 cardinals (unentionaly as I though the cardinals were too small and quick for them) as hunting/food/aggression relief in the first two weeks.
d) I belive having a natural or at least many hiding spaces and proper room for the P's really makes a big difference in many things, most people have no idea how importtant these things are, as if the conditions in my tank (space and aquascaping, along with regualr 3X dailt feedings, and some other fish that they could hunt and kill) were different, I don't think all P's would have survived till now.

Although, I was away for the weekend, had an automated feeder feeding in the mornings and had someone feed them on the evening, and I woke up this morning and I have one less corey catfish, although expected, I really want to see how long I can keep the coreys and placo, trying to condition them to get used to them, so I will be introducing some feeder guppies or something, and replacing the lost cory.

I have learned alot form these boards and a another site, and was able to apply this, and my knowledge of fish keeping to have a great tank of mixed Pygos of RBP and Caribe (with some luck) , on a all new set up (tank and filtarion etc..everything!), cycling and all!

not an easy task...


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Cool, I hope every thing works out for you.. Yes, he was in the tank with the one eyed P's but he is in perfect shape. I looked soooooooo hard to find more in there but im shure he was the last one. Hes doing well, I just have to grow him up so he can go with my other 3 that are around 8-9 inches. It will be a while.


----------

